# Thing 1 & Thing 2



## Cutlass (Feb 6, 2010)

Here are a couple of pics of my 4 1/2 month old twins. Took these the day I brought them home. They are taking a break after just finishing helping me put their cage together


----------



## seaofdreams (Dec 29, 2009)

Your new cage looks great and your tiels are gorgeous. Like people have said in your other thread, dowel isn't so great for bird feet, the apple tree branches will be perfect.


----------



## Cutlass (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks. Any idea what people do to attach branches to the cage?


----------



## dimplez (Oct 21, 2009)

Your twins look so cute, I LOVE their colors!!! I got some of the natural branches from Petco (see below link)

http://www.petco.com/product/6038/Mac-s-Creations-Manzanita-Perches.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch

Seaofdreams - I didn't know dowels aren't good for their feet?

I replaced dowels with rope perches & some natural branches from Petco because they seem to like them better, but didn't know dowels are not good though.


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

Naww they are so cute! And awesome cage! 

Yes, dowel is quite bad for any birds feet, because it doesnt offer different shapes and textures like that of real branches. It can lead to foot diseases and deformities because of the hours and hours the birds feet are forced onto the same place. When you use rope perches or natural branches, your birds feet will have to grip different curves, shapes and circumferences like they would in their natural environment


----------



## LuvMyTiels (Dec 31, 2009)

Your twins are adorable! I love your cage too.


----------



## seaofdreams (Dec 29, 2009)

dimplez said:


> Your twins look so cute, I LOVE their colors!!! I got
> Seaofdreams - I didn't know dowels aren't good for their feet?


They also tend to be too smooth and harder to grip onto securely.


----------



## dimplez (Oct 21, 2009)

I see that makes sense! Thanks cheekyboy & seaofdreams


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

They are so cute together. I like their cage as well.


----------



## Cutlass (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks for the comments everyone. I have changed the cage quite a bit since these pictures. I just stuck the dowel perch in there quickly as I didn't have any other perches ready to fit the new cage. I got a really good deal on the cage on ebay if anyone is interested in where it came from.


----------



## Mika (Sep 8, 2008)

Such cute babies


----------

